# Suche BikerIn für Touren ab KA



## nini__ (20. Januar 2008)

Hi! Ich (38) suche BikerIn für sportlich anspruchsvolle Touren (bis 3000hm) ohne Downhill-Eskapaden. Oder gibt es solche Gruppen, an die ich mich anschliessen könnte? Freue mich, von Euch zu lesen... Grüsse Nini


----------



## andi1969 (20. Januar 2008)

Hi nini,
schau mal bei uns rein( Brasilianer Stammtisch und/oder Brasilianer Touren)... und auf den Link in meiner Signatur......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub wir sind nicht ganz das was nini sucht. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, du bist herzlich eingeladen mal mizufahren aber bei uns geht es weniger um Höhenmeter und Strecke sondern mehr um Spaß bergab (aber kein typischer Downhill).


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Januar 2008)

3000 hm - Tom?


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> geht es weniger um Höhenmeter und Strecke sondern mehr um Spaß bergab (aber kein typischer Downhill).



um Bergab Spass zu haben muss man aber erstmal Bergauf kommen, oder habt ihr ein Streng geheime Brasilianer Lift irgendwo gebaut?


----------



## nini__ (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Danke erstmal für schnelle Reaktionen! Ich gebe zu, bei trails bergab bin ich einfach Angsthase... Gern würd ich das überwinden... Trotzdem bin ich sehr ambitioniert und "quäle" mich gerne die Berge hoch. Habe das die letzten drei Jahre ab Baden-Baden getan... Sagt mir doch einfach mal Bescheid, wenn Ihr Euch zu Eurem Stammtisch trefft, dann schau ich mal vorbei und wir sehen weiter...
Liebe Grüsse - Nini


----------



## iTom (20. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 3000 hm - Tom?



Ja, die sind, wenn das Wetter mal mitspielt, drin  Vorher muß ich mir aber ne 2000hm Tour geben, damit ich weiß wie mein pers. Leistungsstand ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ja, die sind, wenn das Wetter mal mitspielt, drin  Vorher muß ich mir aber ne 2000hm Tour geben, damit ich weiß wie mein pers. Leistungsstand ist.



Ich ziehe meine Perücke.


----------



## Eike. (20. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Danke erstmal für schnelle Reaktionen! Ich gebe zu, bei trails bergab bin ich einfach Angsthase... Gern würd ich das überwinden...



Da kannst du eine Selbsthilfegruppe mit Patrick aka Oskar19bisselwas gründen 
Wenn du am Donnerstag Abend noch nix vor hast schau doch einfach mal in Untergrombach im Bundschuh vorbei da ist der erste Stammtisch des Jahres.


----------



## nini__ (20. Januar 2008)

oops, schade, Donnerstag muss ich leider abends arbeiten - der einzige (unfreiwillig) verplante Abend in der nächsten Woche.
Dann beim nächsten aber!!
Ja, genau, ich gründe eine Selbsthilfegruppe mit Patrick unbekannt ;-))


----------



## andi1969 (20. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Danke erstmal für schnelle Reaktionen! Ich gebe zu, bei trails bergab bin ich einfach Angsthase... Gern würd ich das überwinden...



*Bitte gern geschehen* Also unseren Oscar 1974 ham ma auch runter gebracht ,über Trails damit haben wir Übung Einfach mal bei der nächsten Tour mitfahren , Umfahrungen von Angsstellen gibts immer.
Und ganz allein als Mädel bist Du auch nicht.

Gruß andi1969


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Januar 2008)

... und ruck zuck haben die Brasilianer den Fred übernommen   !!!

@ nini
herzlich willkommen!!!! Wie schon mehrfach gesagt, einfach mitfahren, die Brasilianer sind sehr vielfältig, von hardcore Freeridern (oder werdenden) bis zu den Jungs die bei lauter Leichtbauwahn jede Unterlegscheibe auf die Waage legen (sorry Oskar)  !!!


----------



## Cook (21. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> Hi! Ich (38) suche BikerIn für sportlich anspruchsvolle Touren (bis 3000hm) ohne Downhill-Eskapaden. Oder gibt es solche Gruppen, an die ich mich anschliessen könnte? Freue mich, von Euch zu lesen... Grüsse Nini


Hallo Nini!
Seeehr ambitionierte Eckdaten, die du da angibst! Wir sind gerne auf Touren mit viel hm unterwegs, aber auch mit vielen Trails und mehr oder weniger kniffligen Abfahrten. Aus deiner Ecke kommen bluesky, frenchy, amerryl und racing_fool, die dich sicher ordentlich quälen können! Klick mal unten auf den Link.


----------



## frenchy (21. Januar 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Hallo Nini!
> Seeehr ambitionierte Eckdaten, die du da angibst! Wir sind gerne auf Touren mit viel hm unterwegs, aber auch mit vielen Trails und mehr oder weniger kniffligen Abfahrten. Aus deiner Ecke kommen bluesky, frenchy, amerryl und racing_fool, die dich sicher ordentlich quälen können! Klick mal unten auf den Link.



...3000 Hm ! Waouuu  

bis 2999 fahre ich mit 

Also gerne kannst du mit uns fahren. Meistens am WE. Einfach im Forum oder per PM melden. Ich fahre meistens ab Ettlingen richtung Mahlberg, Bernstein, Teufelsmühle, Eichelberg & Co...und auch richtung ..."Trail paradise"...die Vogesen. 

sonst kann du dich auch hier umschauen http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/biketreff

Salut...


----------



## aacho (22. Januar 2008)

Hey, nini

würde gern mit dir Uphill fahren!


----------



## nini__ (22. Januar 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> ...3000 Hm ! Waouuu
> 
> Also gerne kannst du mit uns fahren. Meistens am WE. Einfach im Forum oder per PM melden. Ich fahre meistens ab Ettlingen richtung Mahlberg, Bernstein, Teufelsmühle, Eichelberg & Co...und auch richtung ..."Trail paradise"...die Vogesen.



...ja, das probier ich doch gern mal aus... sag mir, wann Ihr das nächste Mal fahrt...
  ...hab mich ja schon länger nicht mehr blamiert...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Januar 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> (...) Aus deiner Ecke kommen bluesky, frenchy, amerryl und racing_fool, die dich sicher ordentlich quälen können! Klick mal unten auf den Link.



...irgendwie werde ich immer (wieder) vergessen. Wohne im Dammerstock und bin eigentlich mehr für Feierabendrunden und Wattkopf & Co. zuständig. Wenn ich am WE fahre, schreib ich's hier 'rein - viellecht kann ich noch 'ne Freundin motivieren, die in Grünwettersbach wohnt. Und vielleicht ergibt sich auch was mit dem einen oder anderen Brasilianer ...

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (22. Januar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ...irgendwie werde ich immer (wieder) vergessen.
> ...
> Gruß
> Wolfgang


Sorry Schwarzspecht!  
Wir müssen halt wieder öfters zusammen fahren!
Wenn jetzt jemand wegen Dachausbau gefragt hätte...


----------



## nini__ (22. Januar 2008)

Mensch, das macht ja richtig Spass zu lesen... Da werd ich ja wohl noch Anschluss finden....
Ab Dammerstock find ich ja auch extrem praktisch... auch gern mal nach Feierabend - hm, in ein paar Wochen jedenfalls...
...Bin für alles offen, solang ich sagen darf "sorry, da kann ich nicht runter..."


----------



## Eike. (22. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> ...Bin für alles offen, solang ich sagen darf "sorry, da kann ich nicht runter..."



Dann kriegen wir dich auch noch mit dem Trailfieber infiziert  Es gibt am Wattkopf auch schöne einfache Trails als Einstiegsdroge. Ich hätte vor 2 Jahren auch noch nicht gedacht, dass mir mal sowas wie der Strommasten-Downhill Spaß machen würde. Und wenn doch mal was zu schwer ist muss man ja nie weit schieben bis man wieder weiter kann


----------



## iTom (22. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> ...
> ...Bin für alles offen, solang ich sagen darf "sorry, da kann ich nicht runter..."



Hallo nini,

ich glaube niemand hier hat nicht schon mal das Rad irgendwo runtergetragen. 
Wird wohl auch nie ausgeschlossen sein. 

Anfänglich mal mehr mit der Zeit eben weniger, da eben mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt wurden. Wichtig ist, dass man in ner schönen Gruppe fährt, wo man sich das eine oder andere noch abschauen kann, nach dem Motto was der/die kann, muß ich doch auch hinbekommen können und sich nicht selbst dabei unter Druck setzt.


----------



## mw1774 (22. Januar 2008)

*mann was ist denn dass hier für ein süßholzgeraspel!!*   

frühling??   hormone??  
ab aufs fahrrad und an die frische luft!


----------



## andi1969 (22. Januar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *mann was ist denn dass hier für ein süßholzgeraspel!!*
> 
> frühling??   hormone??
> ab aufs fahrrad und an die frische luft!



 *Komm Du mir erst ma aus em Büro raus*


----------



## mw1774 (22. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Komm Du mir erst ma aus em Büro raus*



*ich bin ein biker, holt mich hier raus !!!!!!*


----------



## Eike. (22. Januar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *mann was ist denn dass hier für ein süßholzgeraspel!!*
> 
> frühling??   hormone??
> ab aufs fahrrad und an die frische luft!



Da wird mal nicht rumgedisst bis einer weint und es ist auch nicht recht   Wir Biker sind halt so eine harmonische Truppe


----------



## iTom (22. Januar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *mann was ist denn dass hier für ein süßholzgeraspel!!*
> 
> ...



Fahr mal in den Wald, da wird überall Holz gemacht   Egal ob gesägt, oder geraspelt...


----------



## nini__ (23. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute,
ich find die Kommunikation grad echt schön.. da fühl ich mich schon richtig wohl und freu mich auf die erste Tour...
Ja, Ihr scheint schon ein harmonischer Haufen zu sein...  
Hoffentlich kann ich da mithalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. Januar 2008)

Was die Harmonie angeht sind wir knallhart, Widerstand ist zwecklos


----------



## iTom (23. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffentlich kann ich da mithalten...



Michaels Vanessa kann bestimmt hierzu was sagen. Sie hat sich bisher nie beklagt...

Es kann auch sein, dass Michael alles ausbaden darf, dürfte den Anderen dann aber bestimmt egal sein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Januar 2008)

Vanessa ist ja auch bei weitem nicht das langsamste Glied der Kette.


----------



## iTom (23. Januar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *ich bin ein biker, holt mich hier raus !!!!!!*



Immer dieses Gejammer...


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich find die Kommunikation grad echt schön.. da fühl ich mich schon richtig wohl und freu mich auf die erste Tour...Ja, Ihr scheint schon ein harmonischer Haufen zu sein...



himmel nochmal! das habt ihr davon Jungs! "Harmonisch" "nett"?  

HALLO? wir sind ganz harte Jungs. Ganzkörpertattoo, schnelle Fäuste. Schlimme Machos. Andy frisst Hunde, wenn wir die Trails runter donnert springen die Omis schreien auf die Seite, Dirk bremst nicht für Katzen, Treppen sind für Tom nicht für Wanderer gedacht.. die Liste kann man unendlich weiter führen!


----------



## nini__ (24. Januar 2008)

na, endlich mal die Wahrheit, genau, worauf ich steh'
Aber ganz schön leicht, aus Euch rauszukitzeln...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> na, endlich mal die Wahrheit, genau, worauf ich steh'
> Aber ganz schön leicht, aus Euch rauszukitzeln...



Speedy kann einfach nicht den Schein wahren. *kopfschütteln*


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Januar 2008)

Ich würde am Sa oder So so eine 2-3 Stunden Tour ab Rüppurr oder Hedwigsquelle oder so fahren wollen (bin noch flexibel wg. Tag und Uhrzeit). Noch jemand Böcke?


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2008)

Ich werd am Wochenende ziemlich sicher mal am Wattkopf auftauchen. Wann genau ist noch flexibel. 
Die Bremse für das neue Bike ist heute gekommen. Der Adapter für vorne fehlt zwar noch aber der wird zur Not vom Stumpjumper ausgeliehen. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Avid Adapter auf 203mm IS vorne?
Das wird dann aber keine Tour mit viel Strecke sondern hoch und runter, dafür hab ich das Bike nämlich gebaut  (naja genau genommen mach ich mit dem Stumpi ja auch nix anderes).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nini__ (24. Januar 2008)

...also, ich würd ja schon mal mitfahren, wie gesagt, die trails sind nicht meins... 
Fahren möcht ich eh Sa und So, bin also flexibel... - fährt noch ein nettes Mädel mit?


----------



## frenchy (24. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> ...also, ich würd ja schon mal mitfahren, wie gesagt, die trails sind nicht meins...
> Fahren möcht ich eh Sa und So, bin also flexibel... - fährt noch ein nettes Mädel mit?



Hey nini,

Im Winter fahre ich Samstags (Malsch 13.00 Uhr)so oft wie möglich mit einer Gruppe aus Malsch/Ettlingenweier - Sie sind eigentlich Rennradfahrer (im Sommer) und fahren mtb im Winter. Sie tauschen nur das Gerät und fahren genau so wie im Sommer oder fast!!...Nur Forstwege ohne "Fütze" und "NO SINGLE TRAILS", aber mit TEMPO (Super Training )!! (letzte Woche 85 Kms - ca 1700 Hm - 3,5/4 Std. ohne Pause!!!!!) 1 Mädel ist schon dabei!!!... und die Truppe ist wirklich    !

Ich werde noch am Freitag bestätigen!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Januar 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> ... aber mit TEMPO (Super Training )!! (letzte Woche 85 Kms - ca 1700 Hm - 3,5/4 Std. ohne Pause!!!!!) 1 Mädel ist schon dabei!!!... und die Truppe ist wirklich    !
> 
> Ich werde noch am Freitag bestätigen!!



Da kann und will ich nicht mithalten. Alternativprogramm: Samstag, 14 Uhr, Hedwigsquelle, 2-3 Std. aber deutlich gemütlicher, 1 Mädel dabei ...

Brasilianer etc. willkommen!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## nini__ (25. Januar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Da kann und will ich nicht mithalten. Alternativprogramm: Samstag, 14 Uhr, Hedwigsquelle, 2-3 Std. aber deutlich gemütlicher, 1 Mädel dabei ...
> 
> Brasilianer etc. willkommen!
> 
> ...



Da bin ich dabei! Samstag 14 Uhr an der Quelle! Bei 1700hm auf 85km einen Schnitt von 20-25 ist mir auch noch zu heftig und die Schwächste bin ich sicher nicht....
Freu mich!  
Gruss Janine


----------



## frenchy (25. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei! Samstag 14 Uhr an der Quelle! Bei 1700hm auf 85km einen Schnitt von 20-25 ist mir auch noch zu heftig und die Schwächste bin ich sicher nicht....
> Freu mich!
> Gruss Janine



Kein Problem - Irgendwann werden wir bestimmt mit dem Northwood' s-Team gemeinsam fahren - Viel Spaß am Samstag mit Schwarzspecht & co


----------



## black soul (25. Januar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Da kann und will ich nicht mithalten. Alternativprogramm: Samstag, 14 Uhr, Hedwigsquelle, 2-3 Std. aber deutlich gemütlicher, 1 Mädel dabei ...
> 
> Brasilianer etc. willkommen!
> 
> ...



da sind wir vermutlich dort auch unterwegs. 2 jungs  + 2mädels, vor allem 'deutlich gemütlicher'.
allerdings ist der wattkopf zur zeit eher ein -matschkopf-
nicht sehr angenehm den schmodder  überall raus/abzukratzen.
viell. sieht man sisch
gruss wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2008)

Dann werd ich wohl auch um 2 an der Quelle auftauchen um mein neues Radl einzufahren.

@matschkopf
Man muss sich halt aus den schlimmsten Schlammlöchern raushalten. Meine Lieblingstrails sind eigentlich immer mehr oder weniger trocken. Nur bei der Rückfahrt über den Saumweg hol ich mir immer meine Schlammpackung  sieht ja sonst unglaubwürdig aus wenn man sauber nach hause kommt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann werd ich wohl auch um 2 an der Quelle auftauchen um mein neues Radl einzufahren.
> 
> @matschkopf
> Man muss sich halt aus den schlimmsten Schlammlöchern raushalten. Meine Lieblingstrails sind eigentlich immer mehr oder weniger trocken. Nur bei der Rückfahrt über den Saumweg hol ich mir immer meine Schlammpackung  sieht ja sonst unglaubwürdig aus wenn man sauber nach hause kommt



Wem bist Du denn Rechenschaft schuldig?


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wem bist Du denn Rechenschaft schuldig?



Ich muss ja noch durch die Stadt und da will ich nicht aussehen wie die ganzen CC-Pussys mit ihren blankgeleckten Bikes


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2008)

Wie war das nochmal mit der **-Schwuchtel?  

*Ich behalts für mich. Versprochen.*


----------



## nini__ (26. Januar 2008)

So, hab meine erste Tour hier nun hinter mir. Es war ziemlich neu und hat total Spass gemacht! Hab mich gefreut, Schwarzspecht, Frenchy und Eike kennenzulernen!
Danke fürs geduldige Mitnehmen...  
Janine


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> So, hab meine erste Tour hier nun hinter mir. Es war ziemlich neu und hat total Spass gemacht! Hab mich gefreut, Schwarzspecht, Frenchy und Eike kennenzulernen!
> Danke fürs geduldige Mitnehmen...
> Janine



Wohin haben sie dich geschleppt?


----------



## nini__ (26. Januar 2008)

hm, kann ich das so wiedergeben? Erstmal von Hedwigsquelle hoch Richtung Funkturm, dann aber vorher wieder runter und dann oberhalb des Graf-Rhena-Wegs bis Schöllbronn und dann wieder nach Ettlingen. Mit einigen trails, die für Euch Pipifax sind, für mich aber komplett neu. Da muss Angsthase erstmals durch  
War für mich ganz schön anstrengend - gut fürs Adrenalin


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> hm, kann ich das so wiedergeben? Erstmal von Hedwigsquelle hoch Richtung Funkturm, dann aber vorher wieder runter und dann oberhalb des Graf-Rhena-Wegs bis Schöllbronn und dann wieder nach Ettlingen. Mit einigen trails, die für Euch Pipifax sind, für mich aber komplett neu. Da muss Angsthase erstmals durch
> War für mich ganz schön anstrengend - gut fürs Adrenalin



Schreiben kannst Du hier alles.  

Serpentinen - Ettlinger Grat - Toter Mann?


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schreiben kannst Du hier alles.
> 
> Serpentinen - Ettlinger Grat - Toter Mann?



Hey wir wollten sie anfixen, nicht umbringen  Ich hab mir nachdem ich mich von den anderen getrennt hab noch Serpentinen und Bismarktreppen gegeben. Also wendig is des kleine weiße scho


----------



## nini__ (26. Januar 2008)

nee, nee, nee, nix Toter Mann. Das hat man mir nicht als Pipifax trail beschrieben. Echt easy. Aber ich bin wohl doch zu ehrlich und geb einfach zu, dass es mir gereicht hat... Bin halt doch nur Forstwege gewohnt... Dann war's auch ganz schön matschig, aber bis auf einmal, bin ich auf dem Rad geblieben...
Frenchy und Schwarzspecht werden das sicher genauer angeben können... Eike hat uns ja leider vorher verlassen.. wollt ja das neue Bike "richtig" testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nini__ (26. Januar 2008)

"Anfixen" ist ja klasse Bezeichnung, ich lach mich grad schlapp... - übrigens - geschafft...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also wendig is des kleine weiße scho



Und wie fährt sich 145/0?



nini__ schrieb:


> "Anfixen" ist ja klasse Bezeichnung, ich lach mich grad schlapp... - übrigens - geschafft...



Wenn Du "Feuer" gefangen hast, erwartet Dich mit WKW Eike eine neue Welt in Deiner alten Welt.


----------



## nini__ (26. Januar 2008)

WKW? Gib mir Nachhilfe?
Stimmt aber schon, die ersten Fahrtipps kamen von Eike....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

Wattkopfwart


----------



## nini__ (26. Januar 2008)

Ooh, it makes me wonder...


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und wie fährt sich 145/0?



Momentan 125/0, wie schon gesagt sehr wendig und im Downhill bei gemäßigtem Tempo gar nicht sooo unterschiedlich zum Fully. Bei den Bremsen hatte ich nach den Trockentests in der Wohnung ein bischen sorgen aber die laufen jetzt ziemlich gut und haben den gewohnten Grip. Jetzt muss nur noch dieses Drecksdeoreteil entsorgt werden dann wirds richtig geil. Ein Bild mit dem ersten Schlamm im neuen Bike-Leben gibts später im Album. Der Trail auf dem Wattkopf-Rücken (brauch ich mal noch einen Namen für) war, wie soll ich sagen, anhänglich


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> Ooh, it makes me wonder...



Die Zeichen an der Wand???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Momentan 125/0, wie schon gesagt sehr wendig und im Downhill bei gemäßigtem Tempo gar nicht sooo unterschiedlich zum Fully. Bei den Bremsen hatte ich nach den Trockentests in der Wohnung ein bischen sorgen aber die laufen jetzt ziemlich gut und haben den gewohnten Grip. Jetzt muss nur noch dieses Drecksdeoreteil entsorgt werden dann wirds richtig geil. Ein Bild mit dem ersten Schlamm im neuen Bike-Leben gibts später im Album. Der Trail auf dem Wattkopf-Rücken (brauch ich mal noch einen Namen für) war, wie soll ich sagen, anhänglich



Ich glaub, ich muss da auch bald wieder mal hin.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> "Anfixen" ist ja klasse Bezeichnung, ich lach mich grad schlapp... - übrigens - geschafft...



Hähä, ich hab mir letztes Jahr das Rad auch nur gekauft um über Waldautobahnen zu fahren. Inzwischen macht auch das Berg runter fahren Spaß. Und dieses Jahr fahre ich auch die Dirk-Gedächtnis-Kurve und schiebe nicht mehr . Vielleicht auch nicht.

Gruß aus der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (27. Januar 2008)

Also Nini war sehr Tapfer ..und ist die 30 Kms recht gut gefahren. Mit Übung und Tipps wird dem  Angsthasen eine "Draufgängerin"   

Bis zum nächsten mal!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. Januar 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> (...) Bis zum nächsten mal!!



... wie wäre es nä. Wochenende mit einer Runde Michaelsberg - Eichelberg? Orstkundige Guides gesucht (Gehört ja dann eigentlich in den Brasilianer-Touren-Fred, oder?)!

Ja, tapfer waren die Mädels - habe mir allerdings auch auf dem Heimweg den @rsch (und vor allem die Fußzehen) abgefroren.

Bis demnächst
Wolfgang


----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ...
> Ja, tapfer waren die Mädels - habe mir allerdings auch auf dem Heimweg den @rsch (und vor allem die Fußzehen) abgefroren.
> 
> Bis demnächst
> Wolfgang



Man fährt bei diesem Wetter einfach nicht mit Pantoletten


----------



## nini__ (27. Januar 2008)

..das ist nicht fair! Wenn mir das einer vorher gesagt hätt, hätt ich die HighHeels eingetauscht... 
Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum ich so komisch angeschaut wurde..
hm... jetzt weiss ichs endlich..
Viiielen Dank!


----------



## nini__ (27. Januar 2008)

eh, nee, Du sprichst ja von Schwarzspechts Pantos.. hihihi...


----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> eh, nee, Du sprichst ja von Schwarzspechts Pantos.. hihihi...



Ich war ja nicht dabei, aber es liest sich jetzt so, als hätte er wirklich Welche angehabt  

...kleiner Scherz am Rande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... wie wäre es nä. Wochenende mit einer Runde Michaelsberg - Eichelberg? Orstkundige Guides gesucht (Gehört ja dann eigentlich in den Brasilianer-Touren-Fred, oder?)!
> ...
> Bis demnächst
> Wolfgang



Eichelberg wird momentan richtig bearbeitet. Deutschlands beste Forstarbeiter sind dort anwesend und legen gerade schöne tiefe Spurrillen um an das kostbare Holz heranzukommen.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Eichelberg wird momentan richtig bearbeitet. Deutschlands beste Forstarbeiter sind dort anwesend und legen gerade schöne tiefe Spurrillen um an das kostbare Holz heranzukommen.



Jo dann wird der E-Berg halt mit Nichtbeachtung behandelt...wir henn ja noch a paar Buggel Bin dabei wenn mein §cheiß Rücken wieder mitmacht


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Bin dabei wenn mein §cheiß Rücken wieder mitmacht



Machmer ne Selbsthilfegruppe auf? Bei mir isses die Schulter, fühlt sich an als ob es mich gestern drauf geschmissen hätte dabei kann ich mich an gar keinen Sturz erinnern


----------



## Oskar1974 (27. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da kannst du eine Selbsthilfegruppe mit Patrick aka Oskar19bisselwas gründen
> Wenn du am Donnerstag Abend noch nix vor hast schau doch einfach mal in Untergrombach im Bundschuh vorbei da ist der erste Stammtisch des Jahres.



 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal zuerst mit DIR ne Selbsthilfegruppe gründen mein Lieber


----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Machmer ne Selbsthilfegruppe auf? Bei mir isses die Schulter, fühlt sich an als ob es mich gestern drauf geschmissen hätte dabei kann ich mich an gar keinen Sturz erinnern



Dirks eineiiger Zwilling bist Du nicht, würde ich jetzt mal so behaupten 

Jeder hat aber so seine Vorlieben. Der eine hat lieber Rückenschmerzen, der andere Schulterschmerzen, meinereiner bevorzugt Schürfwunden am linken Bein, usw.


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Eichelberg wird momentan richtig bearbeitet.



och wir sind heute gut durchgekommen, viel schlamm aber nette Tour gehabt (GBZ, Eichelberg, Heidelsheim, Helmsheim, Katzenberg, Michaelsberg, Brusel)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Januar 2008)

Symphatieschmerz  

(auch wenn es ein 1/2 Jahr zu spät kommt - aber immerhin)


----------

